# Lutron Electronics support is amazing



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had to contact them by email and phone, but I just have to say.. the level of support is amazing... I can get my answer without being transferred all over the place and they know what they're talking about.

Whoever mentioned to call them if you need assistance with their stuff was right


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> I've had to contact them by email and phone, but I just have to say.. the level of support is amazing... I can get my answer without being transferred all over the place and they know what they're talking about.
> 
> Whoever mentioned to call them if you need assistance with their stuff was right


 


So that's who you work for!:thumbsup:


Actually they were very helpful to me one time. They make the screwless plates and decore style dimmers in like 40 different styles. I ordered a bunch and they were boxed wrong. We had already put most of them in when the customer realized it was not the color she had ordered.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> I've had to contact them by email and phone, but I just have to say.. the level of support is amazing... I can get my answer without being transferred all over the place and they know what they're talking about.
> 
> Whoever mentioned to call them if you need assistance with their stuff was right


I have to agree with you. They have always been helpful and professional and they know there product.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> I've had to contact them by email and phone, but I just have to say.. the level of support is amazing... I can get my answer without being transferred all over the place and they know what they're talking about.
> 
> Whoever mentioned to call them if you need assistance with their stuff was right


 
Do they speak GOOD English.. is it in this country??


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have lutron support on my cell phone and they have been absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. I have called them a few times and they were very helpful.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

I've specified more Lutron lighting control systems for conference rooms of all types in the last 25 years than I can count. In the old days it was Aurora. Lately it's been Grafik Eye, twenty systems in one project for one client last year alone. I really appreciate their motorized Savoia window shades as well. I've also bought tons of Hi Lume ballasts. There's still nothing like them AFAIK. It also interfaces well with Crestron and Crestron can dim Hi Lume. I'm thinking one day of putting Radio Ra in my own house.

Lutron always gave excellent support all the way from applications engineering assistance to after sales field service.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Do they speak GOOD English.. is it in this country??


They did when I called them at like 9PM EDT. I really don't care where the other end of the line is. I care if they know what they're talking about or not.


----------

